# CPU fan blows up or down only ?



## Mr soft

I'm building a rig for my father in law.

It's a basic build 

7750, GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4, ATI 4350 2 gig ram.

I don't know if I ordered wrong or what but the CPU cooler only seats facing up or down the MB. 

Which way would you face it , I was thinking down and maybe if possible move the graphics card to the bottom Pcie?

Heres a photo so you can see the problem.


----------



## bomberboysk

If that fan is set to push in a push setup where its blowing into the psu, id leave it that way. Better to have it blowing out an exhaust(psu) than two fans working against each other.


----------



## Mr soft

Hey cool, I thought the PSU was push. So the fan out the back , push  or pull ? What about the graphics card , drop it down to the bottom slot to distance the heat ?


----------



## StrangleHold

Leave it like it is. The CPU and Power Supply are both intake fans. If you turn it around they will fight each other for air.

The Video card doesnt look that close, it should be fine. Plus the Orange slot is a 8X slot on that board.


----------



## Mr soft

Hey thanks for the help guys . I set the CPU and MB up on the table , I only noticed when I mounted it in the case. I'd never seen this before .


----------



## Turbo10

By the looks of it that fan its going to blow hot air straight across your graphics card and thats a bad idea. The exhaust fan is pulling the air out of the case so youd be best pointed the CPU HSF at the exhaust fan so the hot air is taken out of the case


----------



## StrangleHold

Turbo10 said:


> By the looks of it that fan its going to blow hot air straight across your graphics card and thats a bad idea. The exhaust fan is pulling the air out of the case so youd be best pointed the CPU HSF at the exhaust fan so the hot air is taken out of the case


 
The CPU fan is a Intake fan, it sucks air, its not blowing anything on his video card. 

Thats his problem, the fan only turns down or up. He cant turn it toward the back exhaust fan. With the limits he has the setup now is the best.


----------



## bomberboysk

That rear fan IS connected now right? Because what i see from here it doesnt appear connected.


----------



## Mr soft

> That rear fan IS connected now right? Because what i see from here it doesnt appear connected.




No it's not. I only just mounted the board when I took that photo. Should I use that one as an exhaust or intake, as now it will be blowing out the PSU. Could  another option be to turn the fan on the PSU to create an intake and have the CPU blowing down and the rear fan an exhaust ?


----------



## zer0_c00l

my heat sink only mounts sideways also. keep it the way it is your temps should be fine . mines  sitting on top of a 4870 and no heat problems at all.


----------



## StrangleHold

Mr soft said:


> No it's not. I only just mounted the board when I took that photo. Should I use that one as an exhaust or intake, as now it will be blowing out the PSU. Could another option be to turn the fan on the PSU to create an intake and have the CPU blowing down and the rear fan an exhaust ?


 
No just leave the back fan as a exhaust. The set up is about right considering you cant turn your CPU fan toward the front of the case.


----------



## bomberboysk

Mr soft said:


> No it's not. I only just mounted the board when I took that photo. Should I use that one as an exhaust or intake, as now it will be blowing out the PSU. Could  another option be to turn the fan on the PSU to create an intake and have the CPU blowing down and the rear fan an exhaust ?


Front to back, and bottom to top for airflow, so rear fan as exhaust, yes.


----------



## Mr soft

Thanks guys  

I will leave it as it is, I'll let you know what temps I get when I fire it up.


----------

